# Help I.D.



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

*I can't seem to find out what this is. A LFS said maybe Aiptasia but it looks nothing like what I see online.

Any help?*


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Those look exactly like hydroids, I had a lot all over my rock but they died luckily.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Also have they spread everywhere yet? If not I would mix some kalk with some tank water to make a paste and cover them with the paste and kill em before they spread- but if you have no corals then I say no big deal.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

wow that is one crazy infestation they do look like small glass anemones but have never seen them that concentrated Make sure to let us know if you do get a positive ID


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

> it look's like the start of moon jellyfish polyp's which I had a terrible plague of but got ton's of moon jellies to sell .


WHat about this?

http://www.diverosa.com/categories/Others.htm


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

definitly looks like the moon jellies on a positive note if u ever wanted a copperbanded butterfly it could eat like a pig in there do you have any full tank shots what size setup is it


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

00nothing said:


> definitly looks like the moon jellies on a positive note if u ever wanted a copperbanded butterfly it could eat like a pig in there do you have any full tank shots what size setup is it


What buttefly fish will live with my Triggers, Lion, Grouper?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> definitly looks like the moon jellies on a positive note if u ever wanted a copperbanded butterfly it could eat like a pig in there do you have any full tank shots what size setup is it


What buttefly fish will live with my Triggers, Lion, Grouper?








[/quote]

any large butterfly should be able to hold up with those guys i had a copper in with my bluethroat and snowflake for a while but they are notorious for not doing well because of lack of a natural food source they prefer to graze off rocks doesnt seem like u would have that problem







(sorry)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What do you have on that tank, are u running a sump?


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

I would look at the Lined Butterfly. I think its the largest of the butterfly fish, fast, and doesn't get punked at meal time. 
I think they get the size of a dinner plate and look great. Plus it would fit right in with your other fish since I think they all are from 
Pacific - Indo ocean.

Great looking miniata grouper aka coral group you have.


----------

